# Rescue Yorkie



## mfisher523 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello, I currently got a puppy mill rescue Yorkie and I was wondering if anyone would have suggestions on how care for him? He is extremly gun shy, not potty trained (he pee's in the same spot in the kitchen all the time). He was raised in a rabbit cage so putting him in a kennel he goes crazy. I feel really bad for the little angel but I could use some more tips on how to help him.


----------



## Pudlmom (Mar 25, 2009)

Awww, poor little fellow. I'm glad you have him now. I don't really have any tips for you -- haven't worked with a puppy mill dog before, but why don't you do a search on Yahoo Groups for rescue groups? I bet someone there will have advice.


----------

